# Wanted: Leopard or Sulcata Tortoise - Los Angeles



## Ghazan (May 11, 2017)

Looking for 1 or 3 leopards or sulcata tortoise - hatchlings to adults. Let me know, I'm in Los Angeles, CA. Hatchlings will be housed indoors, adults will have a enclosed section of my back yard with a warm box (~ 1.2k square feet). Thank you.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2017)

I've just recently hatched a bunch of sulcatas. I usually like to hold them for a month, but if you've got the right enclosure and feel confident about it, I'd let them go earlier since they would only be traveling driving distance.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2017)

As of tonight, I've got leopards hatching too.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (May 17, 2017)

i have a 4 year old male sulcata tortoise for sale, l.a., let me know if still interested


----------



## Ghazan (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Tom @Tom , I'll send you a PM. I'm taking a vacation at the end of this month into June so it probably won't be until after so I don't have to worry about a baby sitter. How many do you have of each and how much are you looking for?


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2017)

Ghazan said:


> Thanks Tom @Tom , I'll send you a PM. I'm taking a vacation at the end of this month into June so it probably won't be until after so I don't have to worry about a baby sitter. How many do you have of each and how much are you looking for?



I've got about 100 sulcatas eggs due to hatch in June, and I've got 10 SA leopards already hatched with about 40 more to go.

Sulcatas are $60, and SA leopards $300. I can do volume discounts too.


----------



## Ghazan (Jul 25, 2017)

bump for any adults/sub-adults ready for my outdoor enclosure


----------



## Riley ann (Nov 19, 2017)

I’ve got a leopard hatchling


----------

